# Lady GaGa



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

_________________________________________________





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>General News</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 






			
				9th June 2010 - Alejandro Premiere Yesterday said:
			
		

> So the Alejandro Music Video premiered yesterday and you can watch it here:
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/niqrrmev4mA&playnext_from=TL&videos=ZSTnKJmRYa8&feature=sub'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Photos/Candids</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 






			
				9th June 2010 - At Sister's Graduation said:
			
		

> Yesterday GaGa was spotted at her sisters (Natali Germanotta) graduation. You can see pictures from her below:


</div>


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice pictures you got.  But I'm not joining the discussion as I'll flame this thread.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Nice pictures you got.  But I'm not joining the discussion as I'll flame this thread.


And? I don't care  I want discussions good or bad, they'll mainly be bad anyway. If you're here for GaGagina though I can provide ;D


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat?

Anyways I'm a bit ticked of that music video she made had Nazi's in it.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 9, 2010)

I find lady gaga very... Imaginative?

Her songs are pretty good but the videos? and costume? XDDD


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no Nazis fool  They're just soldiers. It might seem very Nazi Germany but that's not the whole point of the video. I'll post the meaning of it in the Thoughts section which I'm working on later.

Also, GaGagina = Female sexual organs.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 9, 2010)

God I love her.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> God I love her.


Is this sarcasm? If not I never knew you were a GaGa fan :O


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Gaga.

My favorite music video is Telephone.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 9, 2010)

She's a pretty cool dude(No pun intended), eh,  makes alright music, wears awesome outfits AND DOESN'T AFRAID OF ANYTHING!


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> She's a pretty cool dude(No pun intended), eh,  makes alright music, wears awesome outfits AND DOESN'T AFRAID OF ANYTHING!


Here's a little picture for you:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pretty revealing</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Yes, she's not a dude.


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea why people say she is, She has this thing which makes her have half a *censored.8.1*.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no she doesn't even have anything that is anything like a *censored.8.1*. She's a full woman. All the rumours are false. Jealousy's a *censored.4.0*.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know she isn't a dude, but I didn't want some GaGa hater to come in and go, "lol u caled her a dude."


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ookey just checking ;P


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love GaGa but that made me "ewwww." :x


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

NVM


----------



## Genji (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of her nothing against her fans but, her music is just not for me...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 9, 2010)

And also, anyone who likes Lady GaGa, I would suggest looking up Simon Curtis and downloading 8Bit Heart.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> And also, anyone who likes Lady GaGa, I would suggest looking up Simon Curtis and downloading 8Bit Heart.


Why yes I wonder who told you about him? ;P He's great too! I'd suggest him, his album's free.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A magical shoe told me, that is who. (Actually, that would be neat. XD)

Do you know if 8Bit Heart will be free forever or if it is eventually gonna have to paid for?


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

I've heard some of her songs.  They sound identical to every over-produced pop song from the last 30 years.  And don't kid yourselves, her sense of style is nothing worth going gaga over.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I've heard some of her songs.  They sound identical to every over-produced pop song from the last 30 years.  And don't kid yourselves, her sense of style is nothing worth going gaga over.


Emphasis on some.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 9, 2010)

I like lady gaga, people don't understand her music videos, they are abstract. Sorry that she isn't repeating "oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh my god" constantly.


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.  The emphasis was on the whole post.  I've heard probably all of her singles in one channel or another.  If you can't tell me why she's so special, then don't bother replying.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 9, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is special because her videos are unique and abstract. Please flatter me with your knowledge of another musical artist similar to her random style. The only one I can think of that would come close to her would be Kerli and she is still very off.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 9, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolatrandomstyle


She isn't random, her music is alright, but she isn't random, that word has lost its meaning.


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

> She is special because her videos are unique and abstract.


That says nothing about her music.



> Please flatter me with your knowledge of another musical artist similar to her random style.


<big>*flatter* - _verb_</big>

to try to please by complimentary remarks or attention.
????


> The only one I can think of that would come close to her would be Kerli and she is still very off.


Who?

Also, I'd like to point out that if its her music videos you like so much, you should be talking about the creative genius of _the people who direct and produce them_, not her.


----------



## Numner (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the part where she's half naked and sings mainstream music.

Oh wait.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 9, 2010)

She's annoying imo. She's a good singer, and her songs are okay, but the lyrics sometimes are just weird.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 9, 2010)

You never clearly stated you were talking about her music, just lady gaga in general. And yes flatter, I am asking you to amuse me with what you have to say. Would you rather me say humor because that's all your doing. Try to drop the arrogance, if you have to look that one up please don't post the definition, kinda childish dontcha think =/ ?  If you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all.


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> You never clearly stated you were talking about her music, just lady gaga in general. And yes flatter, I am asking you to amuse me with what you have to say. Would you rather me say humor because that's all your doing. Try to drop the arrogance, if you have to look that one up please don't post the definition, kinda childish dontcha think =/ ?  If you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all.


Once again, you seem to not know the definition of flatter.  I looked it up so I could copy and paste the definition to try and help you understand why you're using the word wrong, evidently it went zooming over your head.  Also, you don't seem to know how to use the verb humor, either.  _You_ would be humoring _me_.  To humor someone is to do what the person wishes to keep them happy.  Humoring someone isn't making them laugh.  There's nothing childish in knowing how to use the English language, nor would there be anything childish in looking up a word you didn't know.

I actually clearly was talking about her music, as I said in my original post.  Her music is nothing special, it's just another flavor of the junk that pollutes the air waves these days.

As for you calling me arrogant, you're the one obliviously calling me arrogant while thinking I didn't know the definition of "flatter".  Jesus.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sigh* She has more and better music than her singles. Try listening to her albums a few times and come back. Don't tell me to not bother replying in my own thread. If you don't see what's so special about her then that's your problem, I don't have to explain what she's about to you.


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> She's annoying imo. She's a good singer, and her songs are okay, but the lyrics sometimes are just weird.


Yea but the rhythm is good. Like love the lyric are: ''Let's Have Some Fun This Beat Is Sick I Wanna Take A Ride On Your Disco Stick''.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh.

Your exact words were " I've heard probably all of her singles in one channel or another. If you can't tell me why she's so special, then don't bother replying. " You did not clearly state yo were talking about her music, all you did was talk about her singles. I'm surprised, I thought you were one of the older members here. You are acting arrogant throwing your 2 cents where it isn't needed. If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all .  And again, I wanted you to please me with what nonsense you had to say to back up your arrogance. I never said you didn't know the word flatter, it was childish of you to post the meaning of it. The reason I reworded the sentence was because you thought of I used it incorrectly can you please PM me who you think you are because I really don't want to get in trouble by a mod. Jesus.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Your exact words were " I've heard probably all of her singles in one channel or another. If you can't tell me why she's so special, then don't bother replying. " You did not clearly state yo were talking about her music, all you did was talk about her singles. I'm surprised, I thought you were one of the older members here. You are acting arrogant throwing your 2 cents where it isn't needed. If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all .  And again, I wanted you to please me with what nonsense you had to say to back up your arrogance. I never said you didn't know the word flatter, it was childish of you to post the meaning of it. The reason I reworded the sentence was because you thought of I used it incorrectly can you please PM me who you think you are because I really don't want to get in trouble by a mod. Jesus.


Calling someone arrogant isn't exactly nice.  :O


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but you do have to explain to me why she is as good as you say she is.  All you've told me is to listen to her music, which says nothing about her music or why you like it.  And I will ask you not to _bother_ replying if you don't intend to back up your claims.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2010)

God, I don't know if that was porn, or a music video...


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Your exact words were " I've heard probably all of her singles in one channel or another. If you can't tell me why she's so special, then don't bother replying. " You did not clearly state yo were talking about her music, all you did was talk about her singles. I'm surprised, I thought you were one of the older members here. You are acting arrogant throwing your 2 cents where it isn't needed. If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all .  And again, I wanted you to please me with what nonsense you had to say to back up your arrogance. I never said you didn't know the word flatter, it was childish of you to post the meaning of it. The reason I reworded the sentence was because you thought of I used it incorrectly can you please PM me who you think you are because I really don't want to get in trouble by a mod. Jesus.


That wasn't my first post in this thread, first of all.  But it doesn't matter to me whether or not you thought I was talking about her music, as I'm talking about everything about her, which includes her music.

It's true, I am one of the oldest members here, but that doesn't mean people won't perceive me as arrogant.  What you see as arrogance I see as me expressing my opinion and then trying to defend it against irrational onslaughts.  Perhaps "arrogance" is one of the many words of which you seem to have a mistaken definition.

Please stop with the tired clich


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> God, I don't know if that was porn, or a music video...


This^


We all see the outcome of little girls who lose there virginity at age 14....


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to start an argument because all the other times I've seen you around the forums you've seemed nice so I'm just going to answer to why I like her and find her so special and leave it at that. You don't have to agree with me as you probably won't anyway.

1) Her music is great to listen to in my opinion. I like the style she uses and how her music can be sung in different ways and they can have a great performance to them too as she has proven in her live performances.
2) She knows how to be controversial and attract media attention. She's not dumb, she has the paparazzi in the palm of her hand! She wears these crazy outfits so the paps have to follow her round photographing every single thing she does. She also does crazy things that will get her attention but she doesn't do it in a "HEY LOOK AT ME" way, more of a "Hmm, sparkling boobs will look good AND get attention from my male fans".
3) She isn't afraid to be herself. She has proven to be an icon for the gay community and has spoke very bravely about her sexuality very openly. She's not ashamed to be who she is and she has a great lessons to all her fans: "Be whoever you want to be". I really like that because she was never the cool girl at school but look how she's ended up!
4) Her communication with her fans is amazing! I guess this won't mean much to you and you'll probably just think I'm chatting from my backside to think of more points but it's true. She visits a fan forum I visit quiet frequently (She has mentioned it in interviews and has spoken with the owner) but we don't know her username. She lurks the boards and then reads what we have to say about her latest ideas. She follows as many fans as she can on twitter and never turns down an opportunity to talk to her fans if she sees fans waiting for her after shows.
5) She's really artistic. Everything she does has a purpose, whether it's deep or just something simple, it has some artistic value. You can name me any of her craziest outfits and I'll tell you or find out what she's trying to say by wearing that outfit. I'll name the first example I can think of: The Kermit the frog Outfit. So it looks pretty stupid at first look.. Ok very stupid, but it's her trying to show that she won't wear real animal fur no matter what. Something simple but the outfit leaves you intrigued and it has a meaning behind it, it's not just there for the hell of it.

Well that's it, like it or not I'm a fan  You don't have to be and it doesn't effect my opinion of you.


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

Works for me.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Works for me.


Settled then.

Also, for anyone interested I'll put up my ideas behind the meaning of the Alejandro video soon.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol, I think she's a self centered slut, but I guess I'm not looking "deep" enough into her personality. Huehuehue.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 10, 2010)

anicamlcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really didn't need to hear that, thanks.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2010)

If she never had mv's, I'd be completely fine with her.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, I think she's a self centered slut, but I guess I'm not looking "deep" enough into her personality. Huehuehue.


How is she a slut or self centred? Explain.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I like gaga's music, though never liked the vids as much.  I understand abstract things can look real nice sometimes, it is questionable how much effort is actually put into anything abstract...  the music though, that I can drift to.  I know I like a song if listening to it gets my imagination working 

Also, I hate to bring it up but I think the verb flatter was used appropriately before, albeit in a  sarcastic way...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 11, 2010)

anicamlcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't have a good rhythm or beat.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Also, I hate to bring it up but I think the verb flatter was used appropriately before, albeit in a  sarcastic way...


Hmm, where's this? I'm confused :S


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 11, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about page 3... >_>


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok, never seen that.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 11, 2010)

Her old music is much better then, than it is now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

Do we seriously need an official thread for her? She's hot in the Poker Face video, I guess, but seriously?


----------



## SamXX (Jun 12, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Do we seriously need an official thread for her? She's hot in the Poker Face video, I guess, but seriously?


It's only so I don't have to keep making threads about her all discussion goes here.


----------



## Wish (Jun 12, 2010)

I personally loved Telephone.
:C


----------



## Donna Noble (Jun 13, 2010)

Telephone was one of the best 

I love the song as much as the video


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> anicamlcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Agrees*.


----------



## Florence (Jun 13, 2010)

Ugh, a bowl of pasta is more talented than her.

She thinks she's creative beacuse she wears freakish clothes.
NUH  UH


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 13, 2010)

Florence said:
			
		

> Ugh, a bowl of pasta is more talented than her.
> 
> She thinks she's creative beacuse she wears freakish clothes.
> NUH  UH


Did someone say...

PASTA?

Pasta's better than anything.

Everyone of her fans like her for either her strange, annyoing songs (probably not), or her looks. Obviously her looks.

 :X


----------



## Florence (Jun 13, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Florence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UH HU

I did say pasta 

yeah, her fans are a bit strange <.<

And no, I'm not one of her followers, I'm just strange


----------



## D1llon (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes Florence, Lady Gaga isn't creative at all. I mean her abstract ways and symbolism is like staring at a brick wall. Please elaborate what you mean by strange fans too. I suggest you be careful and chose your words wisely.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Florence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm how about you **censored.9.10**. I don't only like her for her songs or her looks.

And oi you calling me strange you better watch your *censored.3.0*ing mouth you stupid *censored.4.0*!  >:|


----------



## Nic (Jun 13, 2010)

inb4samwich

I WAS LATE!!


----------



## Numner (Jun 13, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Yes Florence, Lady Gaga isn't creative at all. I mean her abstract ways and symbolism is like staring at a brick wall. Please elaborate what you mean by strange fans too. I suggest you be careful and chose your words wisely.


"Choose your words wisely"

oololol

That seemed to be a threat.

But telephone seemed to have meaningless lyrics, she was just wearing half naked clothes in a jail with a bunch of lesbians and had much product placement. And then it went all Thelma and Louise.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Florence said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.4.0* better get out my thread before I cut someone!


----------



## Wish (Jun 13, 2010)

Florence said:
			
		

> Ugh, a bowl of pasta is more talented than her.
> 
> She thinks she's creative beacuse she wears freakish clothes.
> NUH  UH


I *censored.3.0*ing hate pasta.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

So, how about that Lady GaGa stripping at that baseball game? I thought she was supposed to _wear_ crazy clothes, not _take them off_!


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually... The product placement mainly wasn't even paid product placement  She wanted to use tonnes of product placement on purpose, the whole video is a commentary on commercialism in America.

@Ty: You're hearing the wrong story there, she actually just flipped her middle finger up at some crazy paparazzi who were stopping people watching the game by just photographing her. I don't know where you heard she stripped :S

Also, using her middle finger is sort of something she's been doing a lot recently now she had just under a month off in New York. She's been out enjoying herself and she's basically flipping her middle finger at every paparazzi as a sort of game to see the posts people will put up like "LADY GAGA RAGES AT PAPARAZZI".


----------



## Numner (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coic

Commercialism is spreading worse than wildfire.

Some of my favorite youtubers ;-;


----------



## Nic (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Florence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore them Sam.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, I've taken it to PM ;D I don't know who the hell that *censored.4.0* thinks she is coming here with her whole 10 post count and telling me I'm a bit strange. What even is "Strange"? Something not normal? Well what's normal? If she wants to be normal her whole life then she can do that but she'll be bored as hell


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She did more than just flip them off. She flipped them off, swore at them, and stripped down to her underwear (how is that supposed to help? XD).


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a badass.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no no no no, she didn't strip down to her underwear  That's what she went out in! The studded underwear and leather jacket.


----------



## Numner (Jun 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People with 4 initials usually are.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Is confused*

What are you two going on about? :S

Are you talking about GaGa because she has 4 initials?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, because every single source I'm finding says that she stripped. And even if she didn't strip, why the *censored.3.0* would she go out to a baseball game in her underwear? .-.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, she just took the jacket off  And it's the studded underwear she wore in the Telephone music video, it's basically an outfit for her.



> She decided to make a spectacle of herself at a NY Mets game yesterday by arriving at the Citi Field stadium in a leather bra and knickers combo paired with some fishnet tights. And as if that didn


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...she _did_ strip, technically, down to her underwear. lol


----------



## Numner (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's badass because she has an especially wide name.

And wears leather jackets xD


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See this image. She took the jacket off as soon as she sat down before the Paps went crazy with the photos.


----------



## Numner (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the puckering style action.

xD


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's talking to someone is my guess.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 13, 2010)

Lady Gaga is...how would I describe her/him? What is Lady Gaga's real name anyway?


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga is...how would I describe her/him? What is Lady Gaga's real name anyway?


Stefani?

If I'm not mistaken her original stage name was Radio GaGa but then somebody messed it up in a text and she changed it to Lady GaGa.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was calling you badass for showing that new guy what's what!


----------



## Numner (Jun 13, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga is...how would I describe her/him? What is Lady Gaga's real name anyway?


Her.

Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta

And I guess I mixed up the quotes I thought you replied to Tye. xD


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 13, 2010)

Lady Gaga is over confident. View any of her pictures and you'll understand what I mean.

EDIT: There's a rumour saying that Lady Gaga is a male. xP


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Shiny Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite stage name, just nickname by friends and when her producer (Rob Fusari) text her saying Radio GaGa it corrected to Lady GaGa so it stuck and she used it 

And yeah, *her* real name is Stefani Angelina Joanne Germanotta. Angelina is one of her nan's name and Joanne is after her dead Aunty who died from Lupus before GaGa was born.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 13, 2010)

The thing is, there's a Queen song called Radio Gaga and it might have a subject of copy right.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> The thing is, there's a Queen song called Radio Gaga and it might have a subject of copy right.


That's why they called her GaGa, because of that song. They thought of her as a female Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 13, 2010)

That explains it then.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga is over confident. View any of her pictures and you'll understand what I mean.
> 
> EDIT: There's a rumour saying that Lady Gaga is a male. xP


That rumour has also been proven false ages ago


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> inb4samwich
> 
> I WAS LATE!!


He made this thread how could be inb4him!?

@Sam Calm. Down.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Garrett I get people saying I'm weird for liking GaGa _every day_ so no I won't calm down until that *censored.4.0* realises how much of a stupid hoe she sounds.


----------



## Wish (Jun 13, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why no one said that "OJ" kid was weird.
.-.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody did.


----------



## Wish (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrmm. I didn't notice then.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what does Sam and OJ have in common beside them both liking GaGa?


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean in school and at home... Not just on the internet.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 13, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Wow, I should of made that one more clear...........olololol


----------



## Florence (Jun 14, 2010)

OK, ok I apologise.

I mean strange as in.... errm,  I'm not quite sure how to say it. 

I mean there is strange, good strange and strange bad strange. 

Bad Strange= Mentaly ill
Good strange= Elaborate? >.>

OK so some of her  fans are normal. I'm sorry if I implied that all of them were 'starnge'

I am very very sorry if I offended anyone.

All my best wishes and sincere apologies

~Flo


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 14, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, geez, wasn't that nice to say.

I didn't call you strange, I called her songs strange.

Don't take this the wrong way. 

Anyways, I said some people..


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 14, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said you were weird! I said her songs IMO were. I didn't say imo, but I should've. Really, I don't even think you're weird! D:


----------



## D1llon (Jun 14, 2010)

still you are saying her fans by saying they have really bad taste and also people tend to get angry when you go out and insult one of their favorite artists, especially when you have nothing to back it up. Obviously you haters made inferences based on just a handful of her songs, music videos and a few pictures of her.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 14, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> still you are saying her fans by saying they have really bad taste and also people tend to get angry when you go out and insult one of their favorite artists, especially when you have nothing to back it up. Obviously you haters made inferences based on just a handful of her songs, music videos and a few pictures of her.


Wtf? Ok, no. Just no.

I said her SONGS are strange, that maybe they like that. Who said I didn't like strange, annoying songs? I never said they had bad taste, I'm just saying it's true most people only like her for that, I never said certain people.

Plus, this is my opinion. I was just saying what I think of her.. You guys don't have to start saying I'm mean or whatever, cause we may think of that of you, since you like her and we don't. But, I don't think that...

I'm not really making sense here, I'm kinda tired..


----------



## SamXX (Jun 14, 2010)

Florence said:
			
		

> OK, ok I apologise.
> 
> I mean strange as in.... errm,  I'm not quite sure how to say it.
> 
> ...


Bahahah Hoe shut the *censored.3.0* UP! At least I can spell strange! You and me both know damn well what you meant by "strange". Oh I am sorry if I've offended you here, reporting me you dumb slut! *censored.4.0* please >,>

You know, while I've been at GaGa forums I've learnt that the "strange" people there are a much nicer community than 90% of this place will ever be. Sure a lot of people there are Gay/Lesbian/Bisexual and there's a lot of troubled people there but GaGa stands up for them as she used to feel like a freak because of how people treated her. This place is full of idiots like this hoe that I've been talking to up there (Flo or whatever she calls herself).


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Florence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, she apologized, it's over now, drop it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 14, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Florence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf..

Seriously, calm down..


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

Guys, can we just agree that she has an alright rack and quit fighting?


----------



## D1llon (Jun 14, 2010)

Your exact words- 
"Everyone of her fans like her for either her strange, annyoing songs (probably not), or her looks. Obviously her looks."

Saying her songs are annoying and strange isn't saying my tastes are bad at all, your right. Yes you aren't making much sense, no one is. And not to throw this out last minute but the reason why we are jumping at you guys is because her fans are tired of the hating on her and then we have to right paragraphs back to the haters. 

I would prefer it if we all just did agree she has a nice rack XD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 14, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Your exact words-
> "Everyone of her fans like her for either her strange, annyoing songs (probably not), or her looks. Obviously her looks."
> 
> Saying her songs are annoying and strange isn't saying my tastes are bad at all, your right. Yes you aren't making much sense, no one is. And not to throw this out last minute but the reason why we are jumping at you guys is because her fans are tired of the hating on her and then we have to right paragraphs back to the haters.
> ...


Ok, just ignore me for saying my opinion. I didn't think it would've been offending and someone would've started going crazy.

Some people just wanted to say their opinion, I didn't really care but now I know I shouldn't have since someone overreacted.

But, sorry.

One more thing: I was thinking you were talking to someone else for a second, do you know how to use the "Quote" button? Just asking  :veryhappy: .


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not sorry to me, she just gone and reported me!

And @ this Lisa girl or whatever her name is, I won't cool down. If I've said something you don't like, ha on you because everything you've said in this thread is something I've not liked so learn to take *censored.2.0* if you can give it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate Lady GaGa


----------



## Numner (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone one have a big fan.

I really need to cool down it's very hot in here.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 15, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.

Dude, c'mon. I said sorry, I didn't mean to be rude or anything. 

Don't take this wrong way or anything, but, are you kidding? Like playing a joke?

No offence, but I never thought you'd overreacted like this. 

I can see Lady Gaga's number one fan, huh


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not so much mad at you, more so at this stupid *censored.4.0* calling me "strange". I accept your apology and I might have overreacted but when people have been calling me strange then it pisses me off. So I'm sorry too for overreacting to you but I was just still mad at this whore calling me and all of my friends who are GaGa fans "strange".


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 15, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought you thought I was calling you strange D: .


----------



## SamXX (Jun 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that was just Florence.


----------



## Joe (Jun 16, 2010)

Sam, I screwed GaGa last night, jealous?


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

What did you say when this happened >

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bxDlC7YV5is'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bxDlC7YV5is' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2010)

Joe said:
			
		

> Sam, I screwed GaGa last night, jealous?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Florence (Jun 16, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said YOU were strange. I just said some of her fans are.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats true, I know this girl that whispers to herself, she loves Lady GaGa.  T_T


----------



## D1llon (Jun 16, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Thats true, I know this girl that whispers to herself, she loves Lady GaGa.  T_T


Personality disorders and loneliness are nothing to make fun of. And I'm diggin'  your stereo-type personality.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 16, 2010)

I wasn't making fun of it at all, she has a heck load of friends, she just talks to herself about Lady GaGa , so do I, is what i meant.   >_<


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 16, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> I wasn't making fun of it at all, she has a heck load of friends, she just talks to herself about Lady GaGa , so do I, is what i meant.   >_<


You-- talk to yourself. Uh huh. I'm sorry, when was the last time you saw a psychiatrist?


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 16, 2010)

2 Years?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talk to myself! Only when I'm lonely.. I talk to my imaginary friend sometimes, his name is Cubby! Cubby is usually gone, so I talk to myself!


----------



## D1llon (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh thats good then


and I'm diggin how this goes from Lady Gaga to talking to your self and psychology.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people do it, so don't be hating  >_<


----------



## SamXX (Jun 17, 2010)

Florence said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh this *censored.4.0* again :| You never said "some" at all stupid whore.




			
				Florence said:
			
		

> yeah, her fans are a bit strange <.<



And on this note I thought I'd take the time to share this moving quick video with you all:

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9cMINcH1b5M&playnext_from=TL&videos=unfJl0LdDi4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9cMINcH1b5M&playnext_from=TL&videos=unfJl0LdDi4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

I do not like Lady GaGa, and her songs, I do not like them, Sam I Am.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 18, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I do not like Lady GaGa, and her songs, I do not like them, Sam I Am.


Erm... Ok?


----------



## John102 (Jun 21, 2010)

Shakira>GaGa

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/pRpeEdMmmQ0&feature=player_embedded#!</div>


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Lady makeup

Well at at least shes better then hanny montanny


----------



## D1llon (Jun 21, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Shakira>GaGa
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/pRpeEdMmmQ0&feature=player_embedded#!</div>


derp


----------



## SamXX (Jun 22, 2010)

Shakira... Really?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

Love Gaga, can't wait for her next album.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 22, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't being sarcastic...


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 22, 2010)

@Sam

Dude, let it go. So she said you, or Lady GaG's fans, were strange. You don't have to cuss her out and be all mean and stuff.

Strange isn't always a bad thing either...

Don't take so much offense to it. I get called strange all the time...
Although, that's probably due to the fact I have basically no emotions, unless someone insults my grandmother or makes a nasty comment about grandmothers. Then I go CRAZY. Mostly because I love my grandmother dearly and would probably go insane with out her.


Getting back on topic, I personally don't like Lady GaGa, or at least her music, but I think it's cool she supports individualism and the LGBT community.

But I've only listened to a couple of her songs, mainly because pop and techno and stuff isn't really my scene. I'm more into screamo, ska, and industrial or goth rock.

Meh. That's just me.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 22, 2010)

KaosKittyKat said:
			
		

> @Sam
> 
> Dude, let it go. So she said you, or Lady GaG's fans, were strange. You don't have to cuss her out and be all mean and stuff.
> 
> ...


It is resolved and was like 749232021dcb9 years ago. Let it be dropped.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly, I think she's a creep. She used to look amazing without all of that make up and hair changes. When she wasn't that pale. But now, she's a bit over the top. And I don't find her music very appealing.

Just My Opinion.


----------



## Zex (Jun 22, 2010)

what is this doing here.


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 22, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> KaosKittyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...


----------



## SamXX (Jun 23, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/wi-cm6oLVag&feature=player_embedded'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/wi-cm6oLVag&feature=player_embedded' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

New Leak by the way. It sounds like an old demo from The Fame.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 23, 2010)

Err, Sam, you seem a bit... obsessed with Lady Gaga (No offense of course). But anyway, she's okay i guess, she makes some catchy songs :Y


----------



## SamXX (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Err, Sam, you seem a bit... obsessed with Lady Gaga (No offense of course). But anyway, she's okay i guess, she makes some catchy songs :Y


I don't take offence with you saying I'm obsessed, I openly admit it!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 24, 2010)

I hate Lady Gaga 8D.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 24, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I hate Lady Gaga 8D.


And she hates you <3


----------



## Kyel (Jun 24, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would know


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>freeeek</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>


----------



## D1llon (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




holy *censored.2.0* your avatar scared me!


----------



## Kyel (Jun 24, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good!



Time to lock this thread too.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 24, 2010)

Why should this thread be locked? Please elaborate.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't *f*ucking think so. (I'm trying to start something here, just bold a letter in a post to make it a swear until they uncensor swears)


----------



## Kyel (Jun 24, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so badass


----------



## SamXX (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the one who thinks they're "hard" for drinking Alcohol, Smoking and staying out after Curfew :|

So why exactly do you think this thread should be locked?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 24, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause he's an ass that wants to try to ruin every thread.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ninja
ahueheuheuehue


----------



## D1llon (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your really ugly like stop posting please. Or change your avatar.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 24, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, funny.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 24, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx sexy <3


----------



## Micah (Jun 24, 2010)

This thread will be locked until further notice. It's gotten too chatty and I'm going to go back and look at the previous posts before I unlock this.


----------

